# Rva Zombies free prop



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Some new zombies under construction. I have for the last few months been making these zombie heads and then distributing them around town. They are free art projects. I have left a note taped inside to take pictures of the zombie head around town and post them on Facebook under Rva Zombie. So far I have gotten a pretty good response. I have "lost" a few that have gotten no pics but what can you do when you give things away for free. I am thinking of doing a how-to on these.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is an awesome idea!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great idea! I hope the pics keep coming in.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

What an awesome idea...it's like the modern haunter version of message in a bottle!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

I had one fly over the rockies. A long haul coming from Virginia!!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

If you have facebook check out Rva Zombie there are more pictures there!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such a fun idea


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

halstead said:


> i had one fly over the rockies. A long haul coming from virginia!!


cute!!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Some new pics!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like that last shot


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

A zombie head drinking a PBR? That has to be in Seattle from a certain skull making member on this board!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

They look great!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be out looking for one of your zombie heads.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Jaybo said:


> A zombie head drinking a PBR? That has to be in Seattle from a certain skull making member on this board!


Actually PBR is the "in" beer here in Richmond VA, well that and it's cheap!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

cool idea, the heads look great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Halstead, this is great, not only are the zombie heads awesome, the project is great fun too. Once upon a day an art instructor of mine made plywood hitch-hikers as an art project and set them loose in the world (they had a return address on them for photos and stories). He lost a bunch, but a few of them ended up in some wonderful locations! You probably have already, but you should think about putting this experience in on online journal or something. This project of your's is definately worth reading about!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Some new zombies to be released....soon yes soon they will take over! Rva Zombies on facebook!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Years ago they did this on another site with a skull that traveled from place to place. When I had it I took it to the Stone Pony in Asbury Park, NJ, because he looked like a Springsteen fan. I also took pictures of him at Party City trying on costumes and with a group of kids at a heavy metal concert weekend nearby. Strangly enough, I got a few weird looks..:googly: The only ones that didn't give us a second thought were the kids going to the concert. We pulled over in the car and asked if we could take some pictures of them with our skull....LOL. 

I love the zombie idea, especially since we have participated in the NJ Zombie walk, and we now hold the record for the most people! That would be cool...to take him to the next zombie walk...hehehe....see if you could spot him in the crown of 4,000...kind of like Where's Waldo!!!


----------

